# American Real Estate



## TabJockey (16 November 2010)

Im interested in gaining exposure to the US property prices that have had the biggest falls (such as florida) but I dont want the hassle of actually buying one. Does anyone know of an exchange traded product or a managed fund that offers exposure to US property?


----------



## Trembling Hand (16 November 2010)

Just google etf US property.

Of course that will get you US listed products which are a pain if you have the standard Oz retail broker


----------



## TabJockey (16 November 2010)

Yeah was hoping for an aussie product because im pretty sure CommSec are not going to be of any help :


----------



## Sirloin Steak (21 November 2010)

TabJockey said:


> Yeah was hoping for an aussie product because im pretty sure CommSec are not going to be of any help :




Ive had a look at this a few times recently and Im struggling to find anything useful. 

Im looking at stocks listed on the nyse now but it's a lengthy process. I might make a couple of phone calls tommorow and see if I can get on to someone who can help. 

If you find anything please post.

Cheers.


----------



## Chaika (7 December 2010)

You could try REIT stocks (Real Estate Investment Trusts) as a proxy for US real estate. There are different types specializing in different areas. For example Hospitality Properties Trust (HPT) probably specializes in hospitality properties. Most of the REITS offer a pretty good dividend because they are required by law to pay out a large percentage of their profits as dividends to maintain their REIT status. For instance, HPT is indicated as having a dividend of 7.96%.


----------



## MaxInvestor (19 January 2011)

Chaika said:


> You could try REIT stocks (Real Estate Investment Trusts) as a proxy for US real estate. There are different types specializing in different areas. For example Hospitality Properties Trust (HPT) probably specializes in hospitality properties. Most of the REITS offer a pretty good dividend because they are required by law to pay out a large percentage of their profits as dividends to maintain their REIT status. For instance, HPT is indicated as having a dividend of 7.96%.




Is it possible to find REITS which would have different strategies in the real estate investing?
I know that some REITS just buy houses and rent them out, but are there some REITS (or funds) who would be doing Fix-and-Flip strategies (buying, rehabbing, selling) for example? That could be quite interesting!


----------



## klburrell (14 October 2011)

Chaika said:


> You could try REIT stocks (Real Estate Investment Trusts) as a proxy for US real estate. There are different types specializing in different areas. For example Hospitality Properties Trust (HPT) probably specializes in hospitality properties. Most of the REITS offer a pretty good dividend because they are required by law to pay out a large percentage of their profits as dividends to maintain their REIT status. For instance, HPT is indicated as having a dividend of 7.96%.




Your 100% right, if your wanting to do hassle free investing a REIT is going to be the way to go. Just make sure you research the REIT, your fund could be tied up for a very long time. Another option depending on your funds would be to back a US wholesaler, definitely look for some serious references if you decide to go that route.


----------

